# Digit or Chip



## shakshy (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm sure these threads gonna be locked immediately but though, wat do you think. Digit is good or IC Chip? 

Hey thinkdigit.com just funning, don't block my ip


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmm...for once, I'll let this run.

P.S. Digit rocks.


----------



## shakshy (Aug 10, 2006)

i wanna this to be closed


----------



## Venom (Aug 10, 2006)

Neither, the net pawns


----------



## soham (Aug 10, 2006)

Digit's better. But it needs to provide a dual layer dvd to stay up with the competetion. And by the way imagine Fatbeing saying Chip rocks!


----------



## executioner (Aug 10, 2006)

DIGIT ROCKS.i fell asleep while reading an article of chip.chip is very booooooooooooooooooooooooooring.does not give interesting articles like xbox 360.but i have say one thing chip has better paper quality.sofwares r none the less boring.i only liked 1 soft that is suse linux 10.1


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 10, 2006)

digit rocks in both mag and CD\DVD content , also its fast track.
Chip has good mag content but CD\DVD contents suck.
Choice is yours.


----------



## dix (Aug 10, 2006)

Digit sucks but its forum rocks


----------



## samrulez (Aug 10, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Hmm...for once, I'll let this run.
> 
> P.S. Digit rocks.



Yes Digit Rocks!!!
and this forum also!!!


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 10, 2006)

I like IC CHIP better than other tech mags in the market. They are fairly consistent with their content (magazine) and constantly improving with new innovative ideas. The CD/DVD contents are a bit of a let-down but I don't buy the mags for the software bundle in the first place. Their reviews and very professional and you can rely on them (atleast me). But truth be told, I get almost all the tech mags in the first week every single month on my way back home from college. After the first week of every month, I run out of things to read and wait anxiously for the next month. Everything inside the mag exists on the internet, but there is different pleasure in having a hard copy in your hand.

I wouldn't be much of a spoilsport on digit forums, and accept that the CD/DVD content of digit is the best. Fastrack rocks too!


----------



## shakshy (Aug 10, 2006)

thats rite. I like chip for its contents, they r quite ahead in publishing the latest ones. 

N for dear digit, the fasttrack is the emperor, none can beat this, and is the kohinoor of team digit (though it has bunked my pockets a bit). CD contents are better than any other mags.


----------



## Ravirdv (Aug 10, 2006)

dix said:
			
		

> Digit sucks but its forum rocks



ya Digit SuX I think Chip's content is way better than digit


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 10, 2006)

well this month digit gave the whole cover to the xbox and just gave us its specifications which i think all of u hav known till ages.but chip has gone a step ahead aand has single handedly opened the whole thing and showed us the inside contents.Check out the latest issue of chip for xboxs interiors.Then there  are the product reviews.Does digit give any????and the comparisons.w550i does not hav bluetooth.it is for u to choose.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 10, 2006)

braveheart fatbeing 
keep it up.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 10, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> I like IC CHIP better than other tech mags in the market. They are fairly consistent with their content (magazine) and constantly improving with new innovative ideas. The CD/DVD contents are a bit of a let-down but I don't buy the mags for the software bundle in the first place. Their reviews and very professional and you can rely on them (atleast me).



Exactly, CHIP's articles are very professional and fully tech oriented. 

*My Ratings:*

Magazine:

CHIP = A+
DIGIT = B+

DVD Contents:

DIGIT = A+
CHIP = C-

P.S: I m surprsied that Fatbeing has allowed this to be run. They should have done this to all other previous threads too, because comparison is always good for the magazine. Unlike DIGIT, this topic was discussed a couple of times in the CHIP forums. If you want to read feedback from some more people then head for these 2 threads from CHIP's forum.

*chip-india.com/townsquare/viewtopic.php?t=11539
*chip-india.com/townsquare/viewtopic.php?t=12382

Mods, if you feel posting threads from other forum was inappropriate then just delete it.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 10, 2006)

I would rate Chip higher than Digit,infact these days i am buying Digit only for their Fast Track otherwise their magazines doesn't have anything other than ads.But Chip provides good content in their magazines.Plus 2 CDS and 1 DVD in just 100 Rs. is worth buying it.


----------



## arunks (Aug 10, 2006)

digit


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 10, 2006)

yup , CHIP's content is very professional . and their paper quality is way better .
and hey , the cover graphics r better too .


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 10, 2006)

Go Digit...


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 10, 2006)

DIGIT rocks....
FAST TRACK
PATRON  are all so good


----------



## blueshift (Aug 10, 2006)

digit any time!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmmm......never buy chip.digit is ok for me.digit didn't reveiw graphic card for a year.


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel CHIP is gud for its content in the mag and Digit rocks for s/w in the cd and DVD



*www.needz.org/gio/crows.gif


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 11, 2006)

chip contents are good... digit content are better,,, digit cd/dvd are best but chip cd/dvd sucks.........


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 11, 2006)

Both have their own style. But honestly speaking, I like digit for the Disc contents and presentation


----------



## mediator (Aug 11, 2006)

I heard chip offers 2-3 linux distros too for just 60 buks!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 11, 2006)

digit rockz  for Adult type posters ! i don't like chip also both of these suck but tis forum is rocking!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dunno abt it all
Have NOT Read my STACKED up
DIGIT-from JUNE onwards
FASTTRACK from 6 months atleast
& even have NOT seen the DIGITCD-DVD from JUNE & onwards

Though everything is stacked up including other mags as well,really dont know,when i can get/have the time 2 read all that & clear the tech-backlogs

Nways,almost on the NET 24x7x30x52 & so almost all my other life is getting KILLED!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2006)

do chip has any forum.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 11, 2006)

^^
Get inside *www.chip-india.com/


----------



## amit_at_stg (Aug 11, 2006)

digit is much better than chip


----------



## Apollo (Aug 11, 2006)

Have read Chip only sparingly.  Still ask my newspaper-vendor for Digit, first, at the turn of the month.  

Anyway, the _FastTrack_ edition of Digit continues to steal the show.  A very ingenious addition.


----------



## runeet (Aug 11, 2006)

chip magazine is more hardware oriented also they hav a good presentation, digit lacks all this, i say this coz i read both the magazines, digit gives pathetic articles about the same topics month after month just recycling them a little, it was the biggest mistake subscribing to digit, only certain issues are worth reading and rest are worth oly as scrap, even the dvd contents are throughly dissappionting, just giving some pathetically lame softwares mont after month, they cant even give some decent games demos, if there is an exciting game demo out there they will conveniently avoid it and give some lame ass demo.


----------



## Venom (Aug 11, 2006)

Chip does have a better presentation, they make all things look good but digit too tries that well enough I feel, but havent got anywhere yet. I'd appreciate the Fast Track more only if it were in colour.

The paper quality is what pisses me off at first look, I dont mind whatever you put on your colour pages but it should atleast feel readble!


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 11, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> ^^
> Get inside *www.chip-india.com/



CHIP forum sucks big time!! Its a very watered down version of phpBB!! No PM, no smilies, no post editing, cookies don't work, colour scheme sucks, layout is confusing, icons are pathetic, pop-up ads, etc.

As for mags, I have lost my fondness a bit for Digit after its makeover and new sections. I have read CHIP a couple of times and liked it somewhat.

But FastTrack rocks! Thats what gives it the real edge among tech mags. However, I genuinely feel that there is quite a bit of scope for improvement in Fast Track contents and presentation.

As for CD/DVD CHIP contents suck! Nothing worthwhile usually. I usually get my softwares from Digit CD/DVD. But there are many repetitions even in Digit CD/DVD contents.


----------



## drsethi (Aug 11, 2006)

Digit is definitely better than Chip for Windows Users.
But it is NOT the best magazine in the market.


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 11, 2006)

Both mags are equally good.
I like both of them.
coz 1 month Digit's mag content is very good but DVD/CD content is bad.The same month Chip's mag content is bad & the DVD/CD content is good & viceversa.
& some months both mag & CDs are good in both the mags...
so ultimately it's me who is benifited by both the mags...

Chip:Mag+2CDs+1DVD
Digit:Mag+1CD+1DVD+*Fastrack*

So equalised.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 11, 2006)

DIGIT rocks.
every issue of DIGIT is totally satisfying 


BTW,  what is chip


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2006)

CHIP for MAG.
DIGIT for DVD,CD contents
DIGIT for FORUM
PCWORLD for DVD,CD contents too, +price


----------



## mAYHEM (Aug 12, 2006)

Chip>PC-WORLD>Digit


----------



## PCWORM (Aug 12, 2006)

The style of presentation and content of Digit is Excellent.......
  so good that i read every page 3-4 times...
  Here's a conversation between chip and Digit...
     CHIP: mere paas content hai, linux distribution hai...tumhare pas kya hai
     DIGIT: mere paas hai mere loyal readers, mere paas fast-track hai,
     mere paas DVD+CD Hai , mere paas more pages hai
     mere paas mera bhai SKOAR hai ....ha ha ha ha...

                AS ALWAYS HAPPENS....DIGIT ROCKS....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 12, 2006)

PCWORM said:
			
		

> DIGIT: mere paas hai mere loyal readers, mere paas fast-track hai,mere paas DVD+CD Hai , mere paas more pages hai
> mere paas mera bhai SKOAR hai ....ha ha ha ha..


 Loyal readers wont last long if it doesnt concentrate on the content. ANd more pages sure, but thats inclusive of more AD pages


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2006)

PCWORM said:
			
		

> DIGIT:mere paas mera bhai SKOAR hai ....ha ha ha ha...


DIGI(T doesnt give skoar for free []


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 12, 2006)

pc world is also in competition and giving them hard time 
my subscription is ending ..i have to think 
but i am loyal to skoar as they have no competitor

if digit is again 100 rs. i will renew my subscription 
or if they provide 2 dvd or 1 dual layer dvd 

also digit lacks in workshops and d.i.y content


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 12, 2006)

do u read digit just for its presentation ,not for the content.and the presentation is good u read it 3 to 4 times.Right.

here is how the real presentation should be.
CHIP-mere pass content hai,linu distribution hai,latest games hai,3 optical disks hai aur bakwas ads kum hai .tumhare paas ky hai.

digit-mere pass mera forum hai,fastrack hai,,bakwas page quality hai,content sai zyada ads hai,reviews galat hai.aur kya chahiye.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 13, 2006)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> do u read digit just for its presentation ,not for the content.and the presentation is good u read it 3 to 4 times.Right.
> 
> here is how the real presentation should be.
> *CHIP-mere pass content hai,linu distribution hai,latest games hai,3 optical disks hai aur bakwas ads kum hai .tumhare paas ky hai.
> ...



Excelent analysis.........KEEP IT UP!*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 13, 2006)

lol its funny...though...i wanna give an answer to this...

Chip...:.. *mere paas old contents hai,faltu ke users support hai(amd64_man2005) ,pure forum main spamming hai, no innovative editors hai, late issues delivery hai, phpBB ka stupid forum hai, no digit patron gifts hai,ms ka koi support nahi hai tumhare paas kya hai*

*Digit..:..mere paas new contents hai, best users support hai ,regular admin replies hai, spamming control moderators hai, finest editors hai, regular ontime delivery of issues hai, vb ka support, digit parton gifts hai,ms ka support hai(office beta)...wht else do u need !! haha
*
stupid chip ...though i purchase both d magazines 

but likes the pcworld issue this time...madriva2006 debain3.1rc2 iin dual dvd

Still digit contents are much better than other magazines...

hope u wont like me posting for other magazines like pcquest,lfy,developeriq,living digital,cyberdisc..

i purchase this all ...but Digit is my first mag to start a new month wid..!!
thanks even though i hadnt received my gifts intime..but still there can be reasons...for everything..tht we might wont understand !!

Digit Always rocks.......forever and ever !!

ahhh one more thing...*Digit allows users to ask for the stuff...chip dont do this regularly..at all !!*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 13, 2006)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> lol its funny...though...i wanna give an answer to this...
> 
> Chip...:.. *mere paas old contents hai,faltu ke users support hai(amd64_man2005) ,pure forum main spamming hai, no innovative editors hai, late issues delivery hai, phpBB ka stupid forum hai, no digit patron gifts hai,ms ka koi support nahi hai tumhare paas kya hai*
> 
> ...


First, no member bashing, it looks so cheap man, come on!

And about digit writers/editors, for the past 3-4 months all I've been seeing is either Robert or Nimish, why not give more oppurtunity to other writers as well? I guess half the anniversary issue was written by Robert himself! Not that am complaining its bad, but I get tired reading the same writing style all the time.

And why are the sensitive articles always given to an anonymous writer ? (agent001)

And also, on your last line, Chip may not ask for what the user need but their content seems to satisfy all doesnt it ? Digit gives so many windows software unheard of, it seems as if they are ripping Cnet onto  physical media  Do you use each and every software mentioned or just look out for the biggies and use them? Honestly, you wont.


----------



## shivkumar (Aug 13, 2006)

i like the mag and fast track of digit. the free dvd and cd contains nothing new or exciting.  in fact i was thinking that why don't digit dedeicates the cd for linux apps only. this way the cd may become more useful.
chip is not worth comparing with digit...lol...
recently i took one issue of pc world and even as a die hard fan of digit, i need to agree that their dvd content is better than digit 
Wake up digit give us something better on cds and dvds


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 13, 2006)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> lol its funny...though...i wanna give an answer to this...
> 
> Chip...:.. *mere paas old contents hai,faltu ke users support hai(amd64_man2005) ,pure forum main spamming hai, no innovative editors hai, late issues delivery hai, phpBB ka stupid forum hai, no digit patron gifts hai,ms ka koi support nahi hai tumhare paas kya hai*
> 
> ...


* 

i know that every good forum have exceptionally stupid peaple and neeraj is as stupid (it seems) as the mag itself.Digit allows users to ask demand for things.shall i run a poll to see how many of their demands hve been actually fulfilled.Neeraj disgusts chip yet he buys it.however how many peaple thimk that chip has old contemnts.digit has started the issue of biometrics from last july 2005 and is still giving articles on it covering the same topics.no product reviews.this time they surveyed xbox 360 and made it the cover while chip covered it more than digit and just featured it in its unwind sec.

By the way was ur quote on the mag or on the forum.eat some brain food then talk.This forum is for humans with a brain weighin 1.35 kgs not 135 gms.*


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 13, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> And about digit writers/editors, for the past 3-4 months all I've been seeing is either Robert or Nimish, why not give more oppurtunity to other writers as well? I guess half the anniversary issue was written by Robert himself! Not that am complaining its bad, but I get tired reading the same writing style all the time.



Right!! I m tired too. We need variety. Chip has got a lot of writers though.



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> And why are the sensitive articles always given to an anonymous writer ? (agent001)



Right again!! Shrewd tactic. That BW wastage article was written by Raaabo as he was collecting info on his email but gave credit to the faceless agent001. I suspect that SEX article was written by Raaabo too.


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 13, 2006)

this topic is discussed more than 7 times in this forum
Digit is best in cd/dvd contents
-Magazine papper quality
-patron gifts


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 13, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> That BW wastage article was written by Raaabo as he was collecting info on his email but gave credit to the faceless agent001. I suspect that SEX article was written by Raaabo too.


Shhh, I feel you are exposing the anonymity of agent001  

@hbk549 - Paper quality ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 14, 2006)

well amd64_man2005 i think thts why u seems to be fresh stock...
lol 
well i dont mind playing wid u more..but i dont want to harsh on u..tht will make u cry
go ahead kid and do d best for the forum...and for d users....
rest in peace...dont feel bad bcoz i know wht u really are...!!

keep up d gud work and in my opinion just join the chip forum and u need to know whts best u can get...

Digit always rocks and will rock forever...now go ahead and do ur stupidity wid replying ....this one... 
i know u will

also,if digit never said they will fulfill every member request..bcoz sometimes its useless to give the same stuff or the oldies !!


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm starting to realise why such threads have been closed before. amd, neeraj - cease with the personal comments.


----------



## nik_for_you (Aug 14, 2006)

digit rocks dear here


----------



## JGuru (Aug 14, 2006)

Digit surely rocks. But there are areas where Digit needs to improve. Digit can provide
 a dual-layer DVD once in a while. Also they need to give Linux distros like Suse,
 Mandriva, Fedora,  Knoppix (DVDs). 
 Thanks @FatBeing for not closing this Thread!!
 Ofcourse, Digit readers should be given the opportunity to voice their opinion.
 And Digit can also take the readers suggestions into consideration.
 That's mutually beneficial for Digit & it's readers!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 14, 2006)

I have to stick with Chip as it has some excellent reviews and the articles are pretty good.The thing I like about IC CHIP is that they keep everything very detailed and keep the language simplistic.
The good thing I like about Digit is Agent 001's style of laying out a review and Raboo's game reviews(Raboo am a personal fan of your reviews).The only fast track issue that I liked was that of Gaming History.One complaint to Digit though(make it two),Please update the A-list items pricing as they always seem to remain constant (A 7800GTX ain't 35k anymore.) and please for heaven's sake the next time you review the Xbox 360 the please make it more detailed.I really liked the Graphic architecture explanation of the 360 and was looking forward to more but alas all good things definetly come to an end(so soon i.e.).


----------



## satyamy (Aug 14, 2006)

Can anyone read this speedly
Digti Digti Digti Digti Digti Digti Digti Digti Digti Digti Digti Digti Digti


----------



## PCWORM (Aug 14, 2006)

Got many CHIP Lovers here.....
  'DIGIT LOVERS'.... Where are you guys...


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 14, 2006)

Sheesh yaar, IT ke bhakto mein aisa bhed-bhav? Don't you realise that CHIP and DIGIT are manifestations of the same celestial (and solid-state) entity?

P.S. And how come no one mentions how cool the last two issues of DIGIT have been (content-wise)

And FatBeing: You did not reply before: Did you start publishing those theoretical articles on my 'advice'? And when do I get my cheque?


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Aug 14, 2006)

I like Digit the most and would rate it better than any other mag in the market.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 14, 2006)

Generally, the mods are quick to pounce on anything relating to competitors. But this thread is a major policy shift.


----------



## nik_for_you (Aug 14, 2006)

here we are !!! aa jao samne ho jaye do do hath ...!!! 

just kidding ok...


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 14, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> And FatBeing: You did not reply before: Did you start publishing those theoretical articles on my 'advice'? And when do I get my cheque?


Remind me again what this was...Which article and what advice?


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 14, 2006)

nik_for_you said:
			
		

> here we are !!! *aa jao samne ho jaye do do hath ...*!!!



hehehhe.........lol*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif
Now,only if they provide a screnshot of all sort of such nuisance in their magazine!!!!!,cant stop thinking :lol


----------



## ruthless (Aug 15, 2006)

PLease read my post in fight club and then decide(i stand for chip)


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 15, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Remind me again what this was...Which article and what advice?



Yaar the articles on DDR RAM and the AI articles. My 'advice' was in the creepily-named 'Do digit sucks' thread (in what was then 'In General', I think)...Though if u have to be reminded, I suppose, you did not follow my lead


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 15, 2006)

Still Digit is better than its competitors, but it has to do something New to have a relevance in the Broadband age with unlimited downloads.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 15, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> Yaar the articles on DDR RAM and the AI articles. My 'advice' was in the creepily-named 'Do digit sucks' thread (in what was then 'In General', I think)...Though if u have to be reminded, I suppose, you did not follow my lead



Duh!! What did you think, Digit runs on your advice?


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 15, 2006)

@blackpearl: Abe itna senti kyun ho rahaa hai? Mazaak kar rahaa tha...Kya yaar, poora mood kharab kar diya.


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 15, 2006)

Actually I remember sniggering at that post because we already had those articles in mind. 

Digit - One Step Ahead


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 15, 2006)

I hope the sniggering wasn't out of condescention...


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 15, 2006)

Nah it's just enjoyable when we get "Whoa you actually listened to me" posts


----------



## vaithy (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello,
 I am a news stand buyer, and I buy only for the contents, both in Magz and CD,DVD.

Before the entry of PCWORLD I think DIGIT is the best in the DVD+CD contents, but now it appear, PCWORLD may full the rug under the feet of both CHIP AND DIGIT..unless both are awakened to the reality..Most of the contents in the PCWORLD are from its International Edition..So quality wise it stole one mile length ahead of its Indian competition...

But What it lack is.. it has no active forum or it don,t want it start one.. and its reply to their readers quries indicate it arrogance towards its Indian readers.


Also it is not going to maintained the current price of Rs 60/-( from onwards issues)
Vaithy


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 15, 2006)

vaithy said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Before the entry of PCWORLD I think DIGIT is the best in the DVD+CD contents, but now it appear, PCWORLD may full the rug under the feet of both CHIP AND DIGIT..unless both are awakened to the reality..Most of the contents in the PCWORLD are from its International Edition..So quality wise it stole one mile length ahead of its Indian competition...
> 
> ...



Yeah.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 15, 2006)

vaithy said:
			
		

> .Most of the contents in the PCWORLD are from its International Edition..So quality wise it stole one mile length ahead of its Indian competition...



What makes you think every _phoren maal_ is good?

All PCWorld contains is bug-fixes as if that is all we do on our PC. But of course, different people have different choices and requirements.



			
				FatBeing said:
			
		

> Digit - One Step Ahead



Don't go too ahead otherwise one day you will turn your head and find everybody gone. :^)

Btw, what's on Fast Track next month?


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 15, 2006)

Yaar...I don't wanna flame, But I can say that PC World (the first issue at least; I did nopt pick up the second) was awful. Not a single article of substance. The only two articles that were reasonably good were the one by the woman about Future-proofing your new PC, and the one by the middle-aged guy about endless Beta phases of MS, Google etc.

@FatBeing: Oh, then I guess you were also delighted when you put Night of The Living Dead.


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 16, 2006)

i see that many of the guys here r members of both the digit and the chip forum........so they point out the good and bad from both the mags......

DIGIT is the best and we know it's no. 1.......i was a CHIP reader i found it CHEAP.....i hav continued reading DIGIT from june 2004 and i find it BEST......ya there r some drawbacks but then NO 1 IS PERFECT.....


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 16, 2006)

This forum rocks. Digit rocks too. BUT as this thread is not clossed. I hope that this post will not be deleted or edited.

I just want to add that the magazine PC world gives a DL DVD at 60/-. I know that the magazine contents of PC World suck and that they don't give a cd and fast track... still the DL dvd is more than a DVD + CD. 

Think about this... You charge twice as much as them and sill you don't give a DL DVD.

And as for this forum..... Only one word is enough....... BEST of the ones I have seen so far.....

PS :- I don't want IP blocking...... I am sorry if you cannot read this or this is too bold... It is true. Sorry for being Harsh.


----------



## deepak_m (Aug 16, 2006)

well chip has better mag content than digit but then digit has fastrack! the major cd/dvd contents are lmost the same.


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 17, 2006)

I have been reading DIGIT since-it-was-CHIP dayz.... ALL those pre-DIGIT CHIPs + DIGITs till early 2004 are there wid me.

But now I occasionally buy DIGIT only as few special issues... sometimes also IC Chip .. becoz....

(i) DIGITs magazine content has been degrading continuously from 2004.

(ii) IC Chips Style and conventional Magazine layout suited me better rather than DIGIT *newer* clumsy layout.

(iii) Access to ULTRA FAST INTERNET (12.5 MBps MAX Theoritical).... minimizes the needs for these magazines AS WELL AS THESE ACCOMPANYING CD/DVDs... unless some SPECIAL CONTENT is provided.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 17, 2006)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> (i) DIGITs magazine content has been degrading continuously from 2004.
> 
> (ii) IC Chips Style and conventional Magazine layout suited me better rather than DIGIT *newer* clumsy layout.
> 
> (iii) Access to ULTRA FAST INTERNET (12.5 MBps MAX Theoritical).... minimizes the needs for these magazines AS WELL AS THESE ACCOMPANYING CD/DVDs... unless some SPECIAL CONTENT is provided.



(i) Maybe, but like I have said many times before, it has improved considerably of late. I don't know why no one seems to agree with me on this.
(ii)actually I agree on this one
(iii)I don't appreciate people associating the mag with the discs. That's really lame. The same people deify ****ing PCWorld too. :$ And the content is specific to DIGIT. For example, sure, you can get a ton of information on a topic on the net, but the approach to presenting that info is why I still buy DIGIT (and CHIP) rather than just look up stuff on the net.


----------



## prankie (Aug 17, 2006)

I buy CHIP for its contents,, which are far more elaborate and intresting than Digit's...
Digit gives u a lot of contents in a single edition.. not exhaustive though...
Digit DVD Rocks..
and Fast track is like heaven's gift!!


----------



## mak1012 (Aug 17, 2006)

i dont buy ne of these two, i used to read it in library. i think digits cd's and fasttrack is damn good but i like chips dvd.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 17, 2006)

i tuk this months PCWORLd and its awsum


----------



## EagerBeaver (Aug 17, 2006)

I like Digit better but must try PC World also.


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Aug 17, 2006)

like all the people here,i too like the contents of digit but the mag contents of chip really rocxxxxxxxx!!!!!!!!!!

the mag is really tooo goooddddd!!!!!!

heres my analysis

parameters/mag           ----->                         *  DIGIT        -------     >           CHIP*

mag contents -------> comparatively  poor            ---------  > very good


cd/dvd --------------> comparatively good-------                > poor


forum----------------> good at the present moment    -----     > * not very good right now...wid all the 
                                                                        boycott taking place  
*


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 17, 2006)

there should have been a poll attached.

i like chip better.


----------



## arunks (Aug 17, 2006)

from where can i get pcworld..
i went to their site but it was confusing


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 17, 2006)

desmataks said:
			
		

> from where can i get pcworld..
> i went to their site but it was confusing


Its not free in thier official site..Go to any mag gud shop coz every1 doesnt sell  new mags and Pay just 60 bucks and get ur own copy


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 17, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> i tuk this months PCWORLd and its awsum


Ditto.


----------



## arunks (Aug 17, 2006)

aniishvara@gmail.com said:
			
		

> like all the people here,i too like the contents of digit but the mag contents of chip really rocxxxxxxxx!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the mag is really tooo goooddddd!!!!!!
> 
> ...



which boycott


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 18, 2006)

1 more vote 2 chip!


----------



## mak1012 (Aug 18, 2006)

PCWORLD is nice i read the mag...can you?? guys tell me one thing combo drive can read dual layer DVD...coz PCWORLD is giving dual layer DVD???? i f you dont mind>>


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 18, 2006)

yes , it can read dual layer DVD.


----------



## shakshy (Aug 19, 2006)

ye mans chip and digit wars wud go on--and every time chip will win


----------



## sav_more (Aug 19, 2006)

DIGIT anyday.
DIGIT rulez...
awsome forum.good mag contents.FASTTRACK.
just a bit pricy.

i think chip only has good quality pages.(dis is just my opinion.)

so DIGIT ROCKS.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 19, 2006)

digit obviously,cause i've never even heard of CHIP before this poll


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi

I buy the following magazines every month. I am also a subscriber of 7 of them (I dont subscribe to Digit)

I would rate the magazines in the following order

1. PC-Quest/PC-World 
2  Chip
3. Digit
4. Linux For You
5. Information Technology
6. Computer Active
7. Living Digital

I buy only Digit from the newstands because they do not provide the DVD case or Inlay cards to the subscribers. Also I am not hearing good about the subscription service. 

I like Digit for the Disc Contents and the Presentation + also stand buyers get it on the 1st or even before.

Fast Track is something different and good. 

At Rs.125/- and so many ads in the magazine. Digit can afford to give 2 DVDs a month. If PC World can afford to give a DL DVD @ Rs.100/- (Rs.60/- is an introductory offer) Digit can surely give 2 Single Layer DVDs at this price.

What say?


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 19, 2006)

I Buy..tech Mags..like These..3/4 Times A Year...cauz I  Dnt Get Tht Much Money..as I Am Just In 11th..(fyjc)...but Now Onwards...i Ve Started saving Arnd 300-400...and Can Afford..any One Of..these..and It Becomes Very Tough...to Decide Which To Buy...but I Try To Be Loyal To Digit ..and Get Digit...as Digit Always Rocks !!!
Ya But I Find...pc World...also Good (only The Dvd )..the Articles..of Last Month Were Awfull...all The Info Was Something I Knew From Before...it Was Like A Mag For Kids !!really The Articles Were Boring In Pc World...35 Probs Of Pc And How To Solve !!such Stupid And Simple Probs...i Could Have Solved Them Without Any Help Of Some Mag...so..like Alwways....digit Rocks...!!but Yes They Need To Decrease Ads...and More Articles.....


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 19, 2006)

@ go_games: Thank GAWD someone agrees with me on PCWorld! I mean I felt like I had wasted those 60 Rs. i spent on it. ugh


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Aug 20, 2006)

i will go with digit, it easily available, better dvd \cd contents....nice topics in  magazines.


----------



## shakshy (Aug 20, 2006)

I go for digit only for the fast track


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 20, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> @ go_games: Thank GAWD someone agrees with me on PCWorld! I mean I felt like I had wasted those 60 Rs. i spent on it. ugh



I am with you. And thank god its only Rs 60 and not Rs 100!!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2006)

i tuk that PCWORL only for the DVD contents... dats LINUX


----------



## prasad_den (Aug 20, 2006)

PC World DVD is awesome..!! THe interface design is great..and they provide a dual layer DVD with every mag for Rs.60/- only.. I'm seriously considering subscribing to PC World...


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 20, 2006)

yup if u subscribe...its only 60 per copy for whole year instead of RS. 100


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 20, 2006)

why do you buy mags for the s/w they provide???? it makes no sense! And that silly video of the guy overviewing the s/w in the first issue's DVD was soo irritating...


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 20, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> why do you buy mags for the s/w they provide???? it makes no sense! And that silly video of the guy overviewing the s/w in the first issue's DVD was soo irritating...



same ..here theres no sense in paying money..just for..the dvd\cd... u gotta gain info from mag too..


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> same ..here theres no sense in paying money..just for..the dvd\cd... u gotta gain info from mag too..



If you just want the info, just go to google and search and you will get lots of them, why bother to pay for the mag if you feel its no sense in paying for the dvd/cd?


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 21, 2006)

@Aries - See, the info in DIGIT and other mags is made concise, and directed to a specific segment of people. That is not the case with net resources. Plus, the magazines also point out topics of interest. When you are on the net, there is information on everything: So much so that you don't know where to start. Mags give a good intro to interesting toipics.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 21, 2006)

Got PCWorld yesterday. Grrr. Articles sucks and popaye movies. I hate popaye. Contents (DVD) were ok ok. Mandrive 2006 and Tomb Raider. I got mag jst for that but articles were bad really bad.

And one thing. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*DIGIT ROCKS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arjunmk1 (Aug 22, 2006)

IC chip is better -- magazine content everyone agrrees n and disk contents ? whats bad about its contents i find both have almost same contents !! 

also IC chip is a part of an international company and also digit was formerly chip only !!


----------



## eggman (Aug 22, 2006)

arjunmk1 said:
			
		

> IC chip is better -- magazine content everyone agrrees n and disk contents ? whats bad about its contents i find both have almost same contents !!
> 
> also IC chip is a part of an international company and also digit was formerly chip only !!


So you came here to hatch eggs.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 22, 2006)

or maybe to lay them 

Actually, as of now IC CHIP has a lead, but I was really really happy with DIGIT the last few months. 

Keep it up guyzzzzz


----------



## shakshy (Aug 22, 2006)

eggman said:
			
		

> So you came here to hatch eggs.



WHAT DID U MEAN???!!!!!!!????


----------



## eggman (Aug 22, 2006)

shakshy said:
			
		

> WHAT DID U MEAN???!!!!!!!????


lol..visit Chip forums(townsquare) and you'll know


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 22, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> @ go_games: Thank GAWD someone agrees with me on PCWorld! I mean I felt like I had wasted those 60 Rs. i spent on it. ugh



Even I think PC world August writeups were bekaar The saving grace for me to jutify buying it was only DLDVD 
The guy in DVD video is a torture


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 22, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> The guy in DVD video is a torture



lol yeah....They could have even put in some more stuff in place of that video.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 23, 2006)

CHIP sucks when it comes to delivering magazines. They lost my subscription four times and after so many thousand calls, I finally get my mag by the 15th of the month....

Contentwise, I find Chip far superior to Digit. The magazine is also a pleasure to read with its good quality paper and print. The gaming reviews on digit suck. The screenshots are so small.

btw, I think CPU (International) is an excellent mag....


----------



## shakshy (Aug 23, 2006)

digit has increased its ad contents and decreased the writing value and increased the price and decreased the delivery service and increased the annoyance of readers and decreased the interest of me.


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Aug 23, 2006)

Chip's content is much better than digit.but the presentation of digit best.
I prefer GO TECHNOLOGY GO DIGIT


----------



## shakshy (Aug 23, 2006)

LOL, OH! you like digit's presentation? LOL. It takes 30 min in scanning to find the same page i had read 3 min before


----------



## akshayt (Aug 23, 2006)

Digit it better for quizzers and time passers. Chip is better for actual technology reviews, which are much more detailed and reflect more knowledge. 

In the last yr or so, Digit's GPU or even CPU or gaming etc hardware reviews reflect the lack of knowledge and only wrong pieces of advice.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 23, 2006)

I think digit is still the best mag out there.
And with a DVD, CD, Fast Track mag & me, it's better than the rest(best).


----------



## Lucifer (Aug 23, 2006)

I'd go with digit... loads a changes going on.... techy articles, in depth coverage of new hardware... bazaar's back as well!!


----------



## fannedman (Aug 24, 2006)

I have been buying both the magazines since dec04. I must say that chip was leading the competetion at that time.Digit was trying lame tricks,like trying to give more content in their cds and dvds, digit was catching on.In those months chip had a razor edge over the others.If u read digit at that time it was plain vanilla.It was a cure for insomnia.
But as time progressed I have seen many writers of chip leave it.Even its editor left for a job in times of india.It began to lose its lustre.Since then it has been surviving  
on writers frm other branches.Many articles of chip were frm writers of other braches i.e branches in other countries(chip is an international magazine).only a few handful of articles are frm the indian branch.They have not even upgraded their cd/dvd interface for a long time.Mean time digit was improving, u can see that they have hired and tested a lot of writers.Nowadays the articles in digit have more spunk and attitude than chip.I liked it so much that I plunged into subscription.Yes,digit is one of the leading magazines now and I like it.

 Talking abt the forums,digit forum is a lot more advanced,better looking compared to chip,which has not changed since ages.BUT THIS IS ONLY THE LOOKS.IT WOULD TAKE A LOT TO BEAT THE CHIP FORUM.Why?because only good looks and features does not complete the forum,its the people. guys at this forum are plain vanilla advisors.Just take a look at the chip forum.It may be old but its members have more punch and attitude and knowledge.This where chip leads or to be more precise its readers lead


----------



## eggman (Aug 26, 2006)

fannedman said:
			
		

> I have been buying both the magazines since dec04. I must say that chip was leading the competetion at that time.Digit was trying lame tricks,like trying to give more content in their cds and dvds, digit was catching on.In those months chip had a razor edge over the others.If u read digit at that time it was plain vanilla.It was a cure for insomnia.
> But as time progressed I have seen many writers of chip leave it.Even its editor left for a job in times of india.It began to lose its lustre.Since then it has been surviving
> on writers frm other branches.Many articles of chip were frm writers of other braches i.e branches in other countries(chip is an international magazine).only a few handful of articles are frm the indian branch.They have not even upgraded their cd/dvd interface for a long time.Mean time digit was improving, u can see that they have hired and tested a lot of writers.Nowadays the articles in digit have more spunk and attitude than chip.I liked it so much that I plunged into subscription.Yes,digit is one of the leading magazines now and I like it.
> 
> Talking abt the forums,digit forum is a lot more advanced,better looking compared to chip,which has not changed since ages.BUT THIS IS ONLY THE LOOKS.IT WOULD TAKE A LOT TO BEAT THE CHIP FORUM.Why?because only good looks and features does not complete the forum,its the people. guys at this forum are plain vanilla advisors.Just take a look at the chip forum.It may be old but its members have more punch and attitude and knowledge.This where chip leads or to be more precise its readers lead



another chip-forum member came here to bash.


----------



## nadeem (Aug 26, 2006)

till now i think digit is dominating!


----------



## arjunmk1 (Aug 28, 2006)

ahh.. the world is so predictable -- losers always talk like losers 

i still dont understand -- they both are technically magazine having almost same contents !! 

i would rather like to see the world from different point of views so i buy all mags , but losers are only narrowsighted so they stick to one


----------



## runeet (Aug 28, 2006)

Digt mainly focuses on some lame ass articles, they dont provide even hardcore reviews, their hardware reviews is a really bad joke, half the guys seem to be wetting their pants there just  by seeing the hardware and not writting about them, they provide really detailed screenshots of it, like the august issue of digit featured the 360, but on reading the article it was such a put off, they just provided one freaking picture of the console, that to was of pathetic quality, man those guys seriously need to improve their quality.
and they charge humongous 125 bucks for a magazine full of ****, they cant even give good demos for their dvd content.


----------



## hellraiser (Aug 28, 2006)

Im a DIGIT subscriber from beginning but still I think content wise quality and on price ground CHIP rocks. 
Digit is a bit costlier for what it is offering. Im sure im going discontinue DIGIT.
But not to forget DIGIT's fast track series is cool. If DIGIT offer some loyality bonus or special discounts for students i'll definitely like to back at DIGIT.


----------



## Viki_alone (Aug 28, 2006)

Chip Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuks
Chip = Cheap Source
I really hate it

Digit I LOVE UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
digit ROccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccks
Digit = Tech Navigator
__________
Chip realy sucks

i will be with digit 4 ever.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2006)

chip doesnt suck.. But may start to cos many of the good indian writers hav left it..inc its editor charles assisi whose articles rocked...


----------



## fannedman (Aug 28, 2006)

i agree with the guy above


----------



## william (Aug 28, 2006)

Digit rules in both the articles in the mag. and the contents in the DVD/CD.
One more feature that let the digit to take thew lead is its every month's fasttrack which i think that every issue is really great. even the digit forum rocks.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Aug 29, 2006)

chip can beat digits ---- netime.

but i buy both mag neways


----------



## freakanomics (Aug 29, 2006)

Digit is the one.....i say.....the best.
Chip is kinda good but doesn't provide enough softwares and...hmmm....i think its a bit kiddish


----------



## spironox (Aug 29, 2006)

its like melody ................the argument continues ...


----------



## neo_natasha (Aug 29, 2006)

rightly said...  the argument continues...  u cant judge between 2 eyes.. which is best for u...


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi
I think both r good.But chip forum is not good than digit.And digit forum rocks.It looks nice.And about magagine chip magagine is much better.But cd and DVD contains is worst.But about digit the magine is managable but the CD and DVD contain is super.I can not expain about its CD and DVD contain.And for digit I tell u that every month I buy one digit magagine except chip.I use the chip forum.And I am new in Digit and I think this forum is so good.


----------



## manu1991 (Aug 29, 2006)

Digit obviously rocks but i also love PC world . at just rs.60 you get a super DVD [dual layer] and a great magazine . I think giving just one dual layer DVD makes more sense then giving out 2 cds and a DVD


----------



## blackleopard92 (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah, PC world has come and taken it by storm.
this months articles were helpful, unique and that dual layer DVD simply is the icing on the cake.


----------



## mobilegeek (Aug 29, 2006)

shakshy said:
			
		

> LOL, OH! you like digit's presentation? LOL. It takes 30 min in scanning to find the same page i had read 3 min before


thats true ... happened with me too .. 

 Mag sucks


----------



## Stalker (Aug 29, 2006)

DiGiT Rocks!!! yeah...............PC world is also gud


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 29, 2006)

*digit ofcourse!*

well, you never get the quality of content of digit anywhere. am using digit since 2001-02, i still have some copies that back. no doubt there is no competitors for digit, and am a happy digit reader, except the april2005, as that cd/dvd is still couroupted and unchanged after 10 emails in one year. anyways no complains. thanks.


----------



## CT Squad (Sep 3, 2006)

digit is better 
for many reasons
quality quantity and i subscribe it.
so digit is far better than chip


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 6, 2006)

Ooooh I'm so tempted to post my views... but never mind, I guess I'm biased


----------



## rocky_cool (Sep 6, 2006)

DIGIT RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZz
__________
If any mag. come in Future,,,,
DIGIT will win...
In PAST, PRESENT & FUTURE....
DIGIT RULEZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## shivkumar (Sep 6, 2006)

Raaabo, go ahead and post your views. It would be really nice to read your views.


----------



## danny14871 (Sep 7, 2006)

NO OFFENSE! But I only want to say what I think:
Being one among the geeks, I subscribe to both digit and chip.
Here's what I conclude about them:
*Chip really has a wonderful forum, I just love it, type in your query, assign points and you will get the reply within hours.
I posted 2 queries in the digit forum and I haven't got a single reply in three days! Your scheme of awarding points for better replies rocks.
*Chip reviews not only hardware which are easy to review but also software's. At least one good software is reviewed in every issue. These are very helpful, u really write a good review on the latest software unlike digit.
*But digit is worth the money spent considering the fasttrack they give along with the magazine and also the digit patron programme.In this months issue they are providing a fasttrack to photoshop which might actually be worth atleast 600 rs.
*In the December issue of Chip, you give the final verdict on the best softwares and hardware too unlike digit who only give about hardware in their so called Zero One awards.
THE FINAL THING A GEEK COULD DO:SUBSCRIBE TO BOTH MAGAZINES.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

> In this months issue they are providing a fasttrack to photoshop which might actually be worth atleast 600 rs.



 Is it..Well i dint know ...Its fast track to security and not photoshop


----------



## danny14871 (Sep 7, 2006)

I understood one thing. Digit gives articles on complecated tech ideas like nanotechnology etc. yeah you know what i mean
__________
Well, i meant last time. of course fast track to security is not worth that much


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

last time wasnt photoshop it was regarding registry


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 7, 2006)

and before that it was web design....i think 
__________
i have started reading DIGIT after a hiatus since april.....I think the best one was the FastTrack to Linux...and the worst was the one for Web Design.... *ugh*


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

yup


----------



## sriharsha_mahankali (Sep 8, 2006)

digit is the best issuefor several softwares


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 8, 2006)

when it's a discussion on something as mundane as this, it's better to have a poll to accompany the thread.

it's always better to let the voting meter do the talking.

anways, IMHO, di9it scores over chip.
* better content
* decent for getting a price estimate
* Agent 007 rocks
* goodies bundled in the dvds are good enough for normal denizens.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Sep 8, 2006)

My Digit subscription expired this January and from then I'm taking Chip.Magazine content is good,but CD content is poor.


----------



## executioner (Sep 9, 2006)

most people here like digit more cause it's digit's forum.ask it in chip's forum and u will see chip getting a better response.unfair competition


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 9, 2006)

^^ ALWAYS LIKED/LIKE CHIP for MUCH BETTER CONTENTS(READING)
,but ALWAYS LIKED/LIKE DIGIT for MUCH BETTER CONTENTS(CD/DVD)


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd say
Chip 4 mag content(not 4 forum)
but digit for DVD/CD content and Forum 
thus Chip gets 1/3
Digit gets 2/3
So Digit rulez.........


----------



## sms_solver (Nov 3, 2006)

Chip is wasting it's CD and DVD, the content could have been much better


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 5, 2006)

Digit forum is much better than Chip...


----------



## Root2 (Nov 6, 2006)

well digit magazine is better than chip .. i got bored reading chip n cd / dvd content of chip really sucks....


----------



## Strikeforce (Nov 6, 2006)

have beeen a fan of d classic chip 4 a looong time both have their pros nd cons i give a thumbs up 2 bth digit nd chip


----------



## dissel (Nov 6, 2006)

If you want to know more (Up-To-Date) about the technology....buy Digit....
But if you want Linux Distro and you are in Dial-Up or Limited Broadband connection....then stick with the Chip (they very often provide major Linux Distro,which digit forum reader ask in the By Demand Section).


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 6, 2006)

i buy both digit and chip a month late, this way get hold of both of them in jus Rs. 80. (40 each ) if lucky (first come and buy thing)
price differ in case of special editions or for any extra CD'd then regular (Rs. 10 for Each CD/DvD)

love both of them, both are giving usefull stuff and information. no need for comparisions. every one has two faces and one cannot physically see both sides of (single) coin at a time.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 7, 2006)

*Good Marketing*
You own a business.
You PAY someone to do a study in a few cities.
The study shows you are No 1!
You announce it to the world.

*Reality*
You PAID someone, they tell you you're the best...what would they do? tell you that you suck?

The research company studies only the cities that you sell to, and only your distributors... of course, in the interest of your business, you don't tell the general public that all distributors are prevented from dealing with competing products—this is to ensure that no underhanded business takes place, and is standard procedure.

It's sort of like approaching all Hero Honda distributors, and asking them how many Bajaj Pulsar's they sold! Obviously, they have sold more Splendors (ONLY Splendors even!).

If your business just happens to be a magazine, by conducting a survey on Newstands alone, you can easily eliminate the competitions advantage — subscribers. Even if your competition might have more subscribers than what you sell on newstands in total, the results will always be in your favour....

It's like answering an exam, after YOU wrote the question paper — if you don't score 100%, you're the biggest idiot around!

Surveys have become a joke these days. Personally, I'm just waiting for the data from the NRS/IRS (National / Indian Readership Survey)! These are more trusted, and unbiased, sources of information, because its the readers themselves that are polled.

Let the people (readers) have their say, instead of taking a survey of people who make money through the business: distributors/vendors.

If you guys want, you can contribute and create your own survey right here. The next time you visit a Magazine stall, ask your questions, I'm sure the aswers you get will tell you the truth. Personally, I'm especially intrigued to hear what people from smaller towns find out! 


Raaabo


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 7, 2006)

If you have been there on the board for long enough, you know whatever comes from Raaabo's submit button hit is true and thought provoking. This is no licking Raaabo's a$$ or you scratch my back, I scratch yours. 

What Raaabo says in third person without names, I would just put it straight as a news-stand buyer of all the three leading magazines. Ofcourse the one talked about is PC World with their survey findings. It is very easy to neglect the survey for the truth behind it is apparent to all. But honestly, there is nothing in their survey which is wrong. They have gone to the 200 odd big cities, taken up the sales figures and thrown it up as a fact. Which in all probability will be true. But I dont think that is all to it. PC world has just been there for 4 months. They are a new entrant with a positive backing due to their international publication. Readers/Subscribers are not foolish to not understand we are thrown in the same stuff as in their international brethren. I was all excited with their first issue and jumped with joy that the competition would only mean the best for the readers. The price tag of 60 rs for the magazine and a DL DVD is what gave everything in their favor from the survey. Being Indians's we all cannot neglect what our mentality is. I know all my college friends who were remotely in techie stuff, get a copy of it - just bcoz its a DL DVD and comes for 60 Rs. You have to really see it, to believe it. Literally tens of them, I knew got their issue.

I have personally known all those three months, PC World selling 20 issues from the same vendor and merely 5 of Digit  and  3 of CHIP ( Chip arrived very late that month) I was more eager to check out the sales of each magazine from the news-stand vendor I got the mags from. 

I have read all their issues, I could leave the 50 pages of mag unnoticed bcoz they were from their international issues, the first couple of months. As things turned out, it kept on the same. Three personal columns, New Hardware and Test shoot-out is not something I get the issue for entirely. If more than half of their magazine content is accesible to me by the 18-19th of the previous month from the internet, I am not going to bother about their issues from now on. They can do all they want to prove others about their sales and get more readers/subscribers. It wont be true forever in the long run. 

Throw a survey now, I am quite sure the results would not be the same. What Raaabo said about small towns has more truth to it  than anything else. I have shited to Bhiwandi ( a small town) outside Mumbai to enjoy an UL Broadband Connection! I commute daily for my college between Mumbai and this town for a while now, so i know the best of both worlds. Not a single copy of PC world makes it way here. Chip and Digit do, and in huge numbers.

That really sums it up.


----------



## caleb (Nov 7, 2006)

One man's food is another man's poison...everyone has different needs at different times but some like to argue that one is better than the other based on their past/current experiance & the "hunger" level for gaining knowledge on what they are looking for.
I find DIGIT, CHIP, PC WORLD & COMPUTER ACTIVE good at various times and bad sometimes...ofcourse based on what my need was on that particular month...eg. in OCTOBER 2006 I was converting a lot of Mini DV tapes to DVD and I found DIGIT Fast Track issue on "Digital Video" to be very helpful...and another time I was shopping for Motherboards and I found the CHIP issue if that month very helpful and the rest of the magazines to be useless at that point of time.
Having said that I faced more technical problems with CHIP CD's than any other magazie...once again that is my personal experiance which does necessarily make CHIP a bad magazine.
I read all the above 4 magazines each month from my local library and whichever magazine I feel meets my needs I go ahead and buy that magazine & leave the rest. But I make it a point to buy the ANNIVERSERY issues of EACH of the above magazines...as they all seem to make my purchase worth while during their anniversary.


----------



## imdbest (Nov 7, 2006)

I've been buyer of both, for a long time
According to me, previously it was like to learn for technically it was CHiP, 'n to learn more about advancing technology stuff was DiGiT

But with the FastTrack addon the DiGiT even recovered its loops, 'n CHiP just tried to match it with a DVD no XTRA SOLiD STEP

DiGiT won the Race, CHiP left their trace


----------



## 258 (Nov 7, 2006)

Though I have a subscription for Digit, I personally like Chip - dunno why - may be because of the greener other side effect.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 7, 2006)

Chip has only one advantage that is they sometimes give newer versions of softs than digit but other than this Digit rocks.

PCW has screwed me by sending damaged DVD's twice I should have subscribed to digit.


----------



## Ksquare (Nov 10, 2006)

Well till now, i was only reading Digit.......but with so many chip readers i'll give it a try.
Though, personally think that Digit is really good(content wise) if u exclude the paper quality and adds...though these negitive stuff really piss u off. 
And yeah, they should do something with there website...it loox soooo battered!


----------



## max_demon (Nov 10, 2006)

I BUY BOTH COS IF THEY COMBINE IN CD/DVD AND MERGED MAG THEN A SUPERDUPER MAG WITH 3 CD AND 2 DVD
AHHHHHH>>>>
PRICE RS. hummmmmmmm.....I THINK Rs200


----------



## mostwanted (Nov 12, 2006)

digit any day


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 12, 2006)

I bought Chip 2-3 times 4 months ago. I didn't like it much.
So i wud prfer Digit any time.


----------



## gaurav21r (Nov 12, 2006)

FAST TRACK:

                           Something CHIP will never have!

        +The DIGIT Forum is much easier to navigate than CHIP's


----------



## H.Lalnunmawia (Nov 13, 2006)

Why run this thread!!! Chip stands nowhere near Digit in all categories. Its like comparing a heavy weight boxing champion with a middle weight boxer.


----------



## keanu_reeves (Nov 15, 2006)

i am a subscriber to both Digit, Chip & PCWorld.in

Chip is the best (please don't mind) and even this team (Digit) has also run Chip too. and i am a subscriber since then.

1.  I receive Chip & PCWorld on 3rd of the month and Digit on 14+ of the month. (Nasik has 36 hours courier deadline from Mumbai)

2. I get to catch some competitions on Chip & no competitions on digit even if there is one the cut of date is gone till it reaches me in Nasik. 

3 . Content for Chip is better. I do not buy for the DVD as I have unlimited broadband and download what i need before it features either on any of them.

4. Customer care of Chip/PCWorld is better sometimes the DVD/CD accompanying the Mag is damaged. and it is a nightmare to get a replacement from Digit.

5. Chip reviews not only hardware which are easy to review but also software's. At least one good software is reviewed in every issue. These are very helpful, u really write a good review on the latest software unlike digit. PCWorld is new kid on block no comments on them.

6. I dunno y i subscribed Digit for 5 years.

Atranscript of a digit customer care mail I asked y the subscriber copy reaching us so late.
can any one dechipher the same for me (i will not give the name of the executive for obvious reasons)

"
Dear Sir,

Thank you for writing to Digit customer service.

We are to inform you that the copies are dispatched in the very first week of the month as of the news stand copies however the copies will go the concerned place in bulk and then to the courier. As all these will take sometime, the copy may reach a bit late as compared to the subscriber copy. News stand copies are bulk where as the subscrbers copy are distributed individually. We shall definitely try to deliver the copy as early as possible.
"

my final verdict no magazine is bad every one gives there full in making of a magazine. that we read every month. it is good i receive magazines at diferent dates. i can enjoy all of them for a month . 

but i sincerly think that digit should pull it's socks and give better customer service.


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 15, 2006)

I BOUGHT CHIP & DIGIT.BOTH R GOOD BUT NOT BEST.IN DIGIT I SAW MANY ARTICLE IN DIGIT WRONG. THE BEST WAY TO GETTING  INFORMATION IS INTERNET.


----------



## FatBeing (Nov 15, 2006)

anu0512 said:
			
		

> IN DIGIT I SAW MANY ARTICLE IN DIGIT WRONG



Which articles? And what was wrong? Please support such statements or don't make them at all.

P.S. Using caps is the online equivalent of shouting. Just as in real life, nobody likes a screamer.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 15, 2006)

[/OFFTOPIC]
Come, join the Dark Side
(Free hat for the first 100)
Is the offer still there or all hats gone i was looking for a new cool hat
[/OFFTOPIC]
CHIP IS BETTER
CHIP IS BETTER
CHIP IS BETTER
CHIP IS BETTER
CHIP IS BETTER
CHIP IS BETTER
CHIP IS BETTER
CHIP IS BETTER

digit is "best"

DIGIT IS BEST AND
CHIP IS BETTER THAN DIGIT


----------



## Romit.Gadhiya (Nov 16, 2006)

very clearly, most of us who are posting here have internet access. So, i dont think we should really care about cd/dvd contents (at least i dont). I get everything from the net and more than what cd/dvd can provide too. The only reason i buy mag is for its articles.

and very clearly, as many would agree, chip is far better in articles and international feel of presentation and paper quality. (Even fonts of text included!)

chip is all balanced mag... while on other hand, digit has many very good features but has many loop holes is quality and articles.

ps: i accept, chip forum is a crap. They must upgrade to new version of phpbb.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 16, 2006)

Digit Forum---Better than Chip's
Digit Mag better than Chip's
Digit fast Track rocks!


----------



## reddragon (Nov 16, 2006)

contentwise I feel CHIp is ahead of digit ....  english is good & more simple too . Digit what I feel is too much colorful  so much that it is a clumsy megazine .


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 16, 2006)

Whatever, but I like Digit's touch of humour to its articles, particularly the news snippets. This month I was literally ROFLing after I read that letter some guy wrote to the editor for recruitment (teens say no to email). That was the most funniest job application I have ever read. Poor guy, he must be hiding now. 

Almost every issue of Digit carries one news item on Apple or Mac and Digit leaves no oppurtunity to thrash it and ridicule it. Digit is an Apple basher for sure, and I m loving it.


----------



## minniawochat (Nov 16, 2006)

I Only Love digit forum 

Digit Forum is  active then chip & pcquest forum

I m not buying chip or digit or pcquest because i have Broadband

PcQ is best 

Last 2 year i stopped buying any mag

Thanks


----------



## FatBeing (Nov 18, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Whatever, but I like Digit's touch of humour to its articles, particularly the news snippets. This month I was literally ROFLing after I read that letter some guy wrote to the editor for recruitment (teens say no to email). That was the most funniest job application I have ever read. Poor guy, he must be hiding now.
> 
> Almost every issue of Digit carries one news item on Apple or Mac and Digit leaves no oppurtunity to thrash it and ridicule it. Digit is an Apple basher for sure, and I m loving it.


I'd just like to clarify that we don't bash anyone out of malice or just for the sake of bashing. 

They just ask for it


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 19, 2006)

Not me... when I bash it's out of malice and for pure fun... And does anybody even get my humour?

Raaabo


----------



## vasulic (Nov 19, 2006)

My vote to chip


----------



## caleb (Nov 19, 2006)

Sometimes DIGIT, sometimes CHIP, sometimes COMPUTER ACTIVE & sometimes PC WORLD...it all depends on who's got what I am looking for in that month...my vote all of them...they all are good in their own right...but if I HAVE to pick only one...hmm..that is HAS to be DIGIT.


----------



## royal (Nov 19, 2006)

Well I subscribe to both and IMHO, contentwise CHIP is way ahead of DIGIT  

And the few times I had to interact with DIGIT customer care, I had nothing to complain about


----------



## DR RANJAN (Nov 19, 2006)

digit is best in forum , magzine & extra content (cd, dvd, fast track).


----------



## max_demon (Nov 20, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Whatever, but I like Digit's touch of humour to its articles, particularly the news snippets. This month I was literally ROFLing after I read that letter some guy wrote to the editor for recruitment (teens say no to email). That was the most funniest job application I have ever read. Poor guy, he must be hiding now.
> 
> Almost every issue of Digit carries one news item on Apple or Mac and Digit leaves no oppurtunity to thrash it and ridicule it. Digit is an Apple basher for sure, and I m loving it.


Which issue Which page?


----------



## caleb (Nov 21, 2006)

Digit


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2006)

Both suck! But digit is comparatively better.


----------



## shakshy (Nov 23, 2006)

two months or so i posted this thread, 'nogh is discussed here. We should move on...both mag stands separately its up to the readers to chose theirs.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 24, 2006)

sometimes all of them suck, still we have to have some thing to stick upon, where digit is better compare to others.


----------



## FatBeing (Nov 27, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Both suck! But digit is comparatively better.


Uh...thanks? 

You could, however, point out what exactly sucks about Digit. Just so you're not dismissed as one of those random flamers. Really.


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 12, 2006)

aryarush said:
			
		

> Both suck! But digit is comparatively better.


Messing with the crocodile whilst in a pond? wait till The-Greatest-God arrives. 

Well, I have seen chip just once, that too with one of ma buddy's buddy. It had no plastic casing for the discs either, they were in paper packagings (lame) 
Perhaps they got an advantage of the name (as chip was *di9it*'s earlier name)


----------



## shakshy (Dec 13, 2006)

The one with more pages, less ads, more CDs and DVDs, less price, good contents is the right one. Sometimes chip comes with better contents than Digit then we say digit sucks and at other times its the chip who sucks


----------



## ruthless (Dec 13, 2006)

@fatbeing- You asked me to give eg. when I said articles repeat.
I did . But you closed that thread.


----------



## gdatuk (Dec 13, 2006)

CHIP ruled!! but DIGIT rules!!!


----------



## shakshy (Dec 13, 2006)

^when did chip rule


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 13, 2006)

Digit is better, for quality content and transparent research on products (Tests). In Chips the research isn't as descriptive, clear and unconfusing as Digit. And the other articles are vague, I find it hard to figure out what I learnt or what they're trying to tell....


----------



## GeekyBoy (Dec 14, 2006)

Digit-
Pros:
1.Good CD & DVD Contents
2.Fast Track
3.Great Forum

Cons:
1.A great deal of ADs(about 45 % of the mag in dec issue)
2.Bad Paper quality
3.Reviews not up to the mark

Chip-
Pros:
1.Good Magazine content
2.Less ads(30 % of the mag in dec issue)
3.Great Paper Quality

Cons:
1.Poor CD & DVD content
2.Poor Quality of Forum(although it is being updated)


----------



## Apollo (Dec 14, 2006)

I just don't understand the argument on poor paper quality, as far as Digit is concerned.  Neither do I recall any accidental rashes on my hands or fingers while handling the mag all these years.  Forget Digit, I don't think I've ever had any complaints with the 'cheap' daily newspapers that I read, and how good is their quality in comparison with Digit?  Or any other tech mag that you may or may not need, for that matter?

I can understand the reasoning from the point that people expect their money's worth down to every single penny.  But debating a mag's paper quality shouldn't be a consideration, if you compare the latest information and knowledge that is on offer within the pages of its cover - which is were the premium should be laid.  

As far as Chip vs. Digit goes, I've read the former sparingly and not too soon before proclaiming my unseeming loyalty to the latter!


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 14, 2006)

little off topic but pc world has a balance of cds and content. 

but i must accept digit forum is the best. i spend at least 3-4 hour at home and all the time when i am moving in a bus or train.= add another 3 hrs so nearly 7 hrs a day.


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 14, 2006)

For all those who think digit's paper quality is bad- Do you wanna make a double-flap-heart-printed-undies or what? If you can read it without any problems then I suppose its good enough, there's no use to thicken the paper and drool over ramayana-thick mag which uses 1mm thick paper


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 14, 2006)

Check out the paper quality of digit about an year ago. Although, text appeared ok and the images lacked details. That was the time everyone complained about the paper quality of digit. I even enquired Raaabo about it, and what he said was - they use some eco-friendly paper which may be the reason for it, but he also blamed it on the ink they used. But from the past 6-8 months, there are no issues whatsoever with digit mag.

You cannot compare a newspaper and a magazine. Newspaper is meant to be read once and trashed the very next day. A magazine has to be a lot of things - waterproof, durable,.... ( yes big terms but you pay 125-200 Rs for it) So, yes I am saying paper quality is very essential. Digit is to geeks what Maxim may be to someone else. How would you feel when you cannot notice the intricate visual details inside the pics on the mag. I am talking about the benchmark graphs here.


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 14, 2006)

I meant current paper quality doesn't lose out anything. We can't hope for photo-paper quality


----------



## n.regmi (Dec 14, 2006)

Digit is the best magazine, i have all the issues from november 2001.
the only thing i hate is the cover page, its so frustrating i tear it as soon i get the magazine lol.


----------



## dix (Dec 14, 2006)

Digit is not good at all in contents
And I am not good at all in saying truth


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 15, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Check out the paper quality of digit about an year ago. Although, text appeared ok and the images lacked details. That was the time everyone complained about the paper quality of digit. I even enquired Raaabo about it, and what he said was - they use some eco-friendly paper which may be the reason for it, but he also blamed it on the ink they used. But from the past 6-8 months, there are no issues whatsoever with digit mag.
> 
> You cannot compare a newspaper and a magazine. Newspaper is meant to be read once and trashed the very next day. A magazine has to be a lot of things - waterproof, durable,.... ( yes big terms but you pay 125-200 Rs for it) So, yes I am saying paper quality is very essential. Digit is to geeks what Maxim may be to someone else. How would you feel when you cannot notice the intricate visual details inside the pics on the mag. I am talking about the benchmark graphs here.



Yes, I wrote about the poor pictures earlier. The images are all smeared. The ink comes out of the "borders". That looks really cheap.


----------



## mail2and (Dec 15, 2006)

I remember this from the good ol' early days:

Chip(s) are for kids.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 15, 2006)

is pcworld ahead of digit? they've been publishing some figures for the past 2 months? anyway though, i love digit.


----------



## ruthless (Dec 15, 2006)

PC world is no way in front of digit.
The so called survey was done by pcworld and according to the norms set up by Pc world. Digit had also publised ads agaimst this Survey


----------



## sude (Jan 13, 2007)

hey its diGit really that matters ... chip in comparison with digit caters very less info... i dont like it and otherways chip gives very less softs...

-SUDE


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 14, 2007)

i just like CPU mag ........ i dont care about any other


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 15, 2007)

digit is the best but chip is ok


----------



## dotcommakers (Jan 15, 2007)

i would like to quote one thing here ...

first of all i love digit 

i wanted to buy a laptop  and i read the December issue [yes i think it was dec.] than  i googled for review for that model and yes it was the best in that range.. 

i love reviews published in  digit..  .. as far as writers concern digit is hire more writers .. and the ones now .. are also writing great.. page quality is really great.. 

more ads means magazine is more popular.. they haven't decrease the pages but added more because of ads..


----------



## sounik (Jan 16, 2007)

of course digit rocks...


----------



## shyam_sukumaran (Jan 17, 2007)

It's definitely DIGIT......but beware....CHIP is not far behind!!!!


----------



## mak1012 (Jan 20, 2007)

both are good, chip mag. and digit cd/dvd.           but c world is good in both.


----------



## thunderstorm_08 (Jan 24, 2007)

Digit's forum is the BEST
__________
Digit's forum is the BEST


----------



## ranger_bro (Jan 24, 2007)

Chip is good
   But digit roks


----------



## nasa42 (Jan 25, 2007)

PC World
__________
where is *PC World?*
though honestly I purchase Digit, (these all magazines are so costly, I got to satisfy with one, HUH!!)


----------



## Pathik (Jan 26, 2007)

pcworld 4 dvd content..
digit 4 forum..
chip for mag content..


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 26, 2007)

*img242.imageshack.us/img242/7791/digitgw4.gif


----------



## avinandan (Jan 27, 2007)

I personally prefer Digit to chip b'coz whatever i know abt tech is because of digit. I agree that digit needs to provide a dual layer DVD in order to be numero uno. Guys how about the mag PC World? they say that they are the no.1 in india. Is it true?


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 27, 2007)

No. 1 magazine is a very vague term.  What No.1 and in what sense? I can say I am No.1 person in India, what would it mean?

By the way I'd rather have Digit with good contents as of now than poor contents but great dual layer DVDs (the cost factor and pricing makes a magazine like that bias somewhere). Digit is best for the articles/contents available, it sounds professional, not like opinions and rants of someone...


----------



## avinandan (Jan 29, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> No. 1 magazine is a very vague term.  What No.1 and in what sense? I can say I am No.1 person in India, what would it mean?
> 
> By the way I'd rather have Digit with good contents as of now than poor contents but great dual layer DVDs (the cost factor and pricing makes a magazine like that bias somewhere). Digit is best for the articles/contents available, it sounds professional, not like opinions and rants of someone...


By No.1 They mean no.1 in marketshare. I agree that although PC world and other mags like chip give away dual layer DVDs or good software but Digit stands tall with is Fast Track Series of books


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi guys,i'm senior member of CHIP FORUM("KnowHow" Section). Digit sucks but its forum rocks,Fastrack rocks too!
I like chip for its contents, they r quite ahead in publishing the latest ones. 
My favourite section in 01 Forum is "OPEN SOURCE".
Result is both forum gr8.
bye bye


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> No. 1 magazine is a very vague term.  What No.1 and in what sense? I can say I am No.1 person in India, what would it mean?


That you are the president


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

atleast for this month
PCWORLD RULEZ>...
jus see the content they r givin out....
all 4 linux lovers n newbies...
n @ digit staff this time i m sure they r takin ideas from this forum....
jus see their dvd contents n check ur request thread....


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 2, 2007)

digit guys need serious doze of wake up calls . . and the rest of mag is doing it . thank god ,we are having competition . i want to see more such mag coming and giving competition . or you get that lazy feeling . i buy digit ,chip, pcworld ,Linux for you ,better photography ,asian photography . last two bimonthly or if i see something i really like .


----------



## NahSoR (Feb 4, 2007)

havent even picked up a CHIP mag till now.......Only digit has mangaed to infect me


----------



## neo_natasha (Feb 10, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> I remember this from the good ol' early days:
> 
> Chip(s) are for kids.



n digit(s) are for grown ups??  lol.. jus kiddin...  i learnt ma digit(s) wen i was a kid...  

anyways... i like both mags.. cuz digit is x chip  and IC CHIP is new chip...  i don brag about this or tat...


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 11, 2007)

neo_natasha said:
			
		

> anyways... i like both mags.. cuz digit is x chip  and IC CHIP is new chip...  i don brag about this or tat...



OMG someone sensible!

RUN, RUN, RUN away from the fight club.


----------



## sharptooth (Feb 12, 2007)

I started with Digit back in june 2004, then after 4 months got bored with it, so switched to Chip, still loving it. Ya i buy atleast 1 digit mag in a year, but find nothing interesting, cd/dvd contents r a little better than chip but nothing outstanding to talk about. HaHa chip is now giving DL, hope they will soon switch to HD or BR when time comes. Chip is a pro or i shud say guru in marketing, guess what i got lured to chip when they provided  2cds and 1 dvd., compared to just 1 cd and 1 dvd from digit, and i found that digit cd and dvd contained both simialr contents. Also the paper quality  of chip is very good. Don't know who is gonna take the lead in the future, but competition is good. There shud always be different flavors to choose from, and we decide which tastes good for our tounge.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 18, 2007)

Going out of the way, I guess PC World is the best... No doubt Fast Track makes Digit fight hard...


----------



## User Name (May 30, 2009)

> Going out of the way, I guess PC World is the best





Today I will say those who don't hav fast internet connection DVD contains of both magazines are good. For others both sucks.

Taking abt Issue Digit hav to improve paper quality. Chip magazine presentation is good.


 *And yes PC World stand no where near to both magazine. *


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2009)

U've just hit a two year old thread!!!! To disagree someone????!!!!


----------



## Sathish (May 31, 2009)

chip is beating digit from past 4 months in all ways.. 
i think digit is losing its readers. 
clean example is a superb cover story  of Chip in May'09 _ "Ethical Hacking" 
how many of digit readers did read that article..
i think chip is going at right way to catch readers..

PCWORLD is at top for DVD contents... no choice to others.


----------



## User Name (May 31, 2009)

Some threads never become old.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 31, 2009)

I like Digit's forum, even if it's buggy, it's gr8. The new Digit mag rocks downright, but occasionally I buy CHIP instead.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 31, 2009)

^ Correct! Chip forum though bug-free is dull. I love TDF the way it is. 

I have bought only 3 issues of Chip till date but everytime I bought I was dissappointed that I missed that month's issue of Digit. 

I prefer Digit over Chip.


----------



## Rahim (May 31, 2009)

Voted for None as LFY is my fav.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 10, 2009)

Guys, CHIP has been hacked.

Check www.chip.in

to confirm. Now i think TDF is actually the better one.


----------



## Nuxer (Jun 10, 2009)

June edition of Chip is out of stock in my area


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 10, 2009)

> is dull


this is absolute TRUTH!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2009)

Sathish said:


> chip is beating digit from past 4 months in all ways..
> i think digit is losing its readers.
> *clean example is a superb cover story  of Chip in May'09 _ "Ethical Hacking" *
> how many of digit readers did read that article..
> ...


Sorry for replying after so long time of ur this post.

First to let you know Digit did cover the network security issue a long time ago, say this january. If you have the issue u can check. Though that issue of Digit and the Chip issue are not exact same in content but 75% of them are same.

In that issue Digit provided more bigger picture and had more pages on that topic than Chip.

And, PCWorld magazine is bogus as compared to Digit or Chip, totally un-organized and most of their articles concludes with a website link of the remainder part of the article.

Yeah, one reason I loved PCWORLD DVD is because of GAMEPRO and MACWORLD free issue. Nothing special leaving them, in dat too.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 10, 2009)

How many hardware/gadget reviews does digit have in a single page?
TBH, if one is a quick learner, is better off being in much better technical forums.


----------



## Ecko (Jun 11, 2009)

Was a subscriber of Digit before also read CHip 
Now I feel both are bad 
They were gud earlier


----------



## Sathish (Jun 11, 2009)

?





rhitwick said:


> And, PCWorld magazine is bogus as compared to Digit or Chip, totally un-organized and most of their articles concludes with a website link of the remainder part of the article.


 
PC-World is Bogus / Un-organized..?. lol.. ????
SORRY ONLY GOD TO SAVE YOU..


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2009)

Sathish said:


> ?
> 
> PC-World is Bogus / Un-organized..?. lol.. ????
> SORRY ONLY GOD TO SAVE YOU..



Yes I mean my words, I was a subscriber of PC-World for one year but it could not satisfy me. Its been 2 months dat my subscription ended. If I ever go back. it would be GAMEPRO being the reason. I miss it very much


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 11, 2009)

It's okay, i mean different from Digit and CHIP, but doesn't have what the other two has(n i do not mean balls here)


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jul 5, 2009)

these days digit is becoming bad because there are lots of article then any other things like before and also they omitt important things like "puzzle, photo caption and show your desktop"desktop from the magazine which i think everyone likes who reads digit magazine.

But there are also some good points of digits new avtaar like good paper quality, more adds, and lots of tech stuffs and updated price of all the stuffs.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jul 5, 2009)

these days digit is becoming bad because there are lots of article then any other things like before and also they omitt important things like "puzzle, photo caption and show your desktop"desktop from the magazine which i think everyone likes who reads digit magazine.

But there are also some good points of digits new avtaar like good paper quality, more adds, and lots of tech stuffs and updated price of all the stuffs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Voted for None as LFY is my fav.



+1


----------



## Rahim (Jul 5, 2009)

^Indeed. Will get LFY on Tuesday.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Indeed. Will get LFY on Tuesday.



Already got it yesterday  (strangely first time in my subscription since March I get it in first week of the month)


----------



## fullcracked (Jul 29, 2009)

I think Chip Rocks n Digit Sucks


----------



## Ecko (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ lol another fan wid 0 post
I love both cause get both 4 free   
College Library Rocks ...!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 29, 2009)

I like them both. But buy only the one i find interesting.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 16, 2009)

I choose according to the contents and most importantly dvd contents . . As for good reads i go for digit . . Plus i like digit cos it provides more on programming stuffs . . In other words digit is more geeky than chip . .
I bought pc world for some months 2yrs ago but didnt satisfy my needs . . I ones took pc quest but was even worse . .


----------



## saurabh_1e (Oct 4, 2009)

chip just sucks 
digit is the best 
chip is just for non geeky people as its content is for dumb people .
Digit have articles for all kind of people whether beginners or expert.
chip's testing and comparisons are so mediocre.they are not useful at all.
THERE reviews are just to bad.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 4, 2009)

^You a Digit Fanboy


----------



## saurabh_1e (Oct 4, 2009)

yup one of the true digitian


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Best UI :* Digit...cOOl
*Best Softwares :* Chip (@least i got what i needed most)
*Best Sorted FOlders:* DIgit....well CHip is worst in this case i must tell u all
my pc hanged every time i inserted the Chip DVD..coz they include all 
softwares in single (fscommand) folder which takes time 2 load icons...
so grouping is very BAD in CHIP
*Best Background Music: *Obviously Digit...CHIP is using the same old background music......
*Best game videos:* some times CHIP sometimes Digit...cant say although Digit gives very good HD videos but chip sometimes gives rare game videos 

& also Digit gives very nice resolution wallpaper....i like dat....whereas CHip gives games wallpapers dat too in a .zip file & also repeated in various resolution....huh P


----------



## Evil vinni (Mar 12, 2010)

don't wanna comment on this one...


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ so why posting?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> chip's testing and comparisons are so mediocre.they are not useful at all.
> THERE reviews are just to bad.



Is it so....but there articles on hacking,piracy,photography were good...& also
there Dr CHip section is good... there is no problem in there mag content...i only dont like there packaging of DVD content....


----------



## Rahim (Mar 12, 2010)

any LFY takers here?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 12, 2010)

^me! I really like how they handle their letters page, and it's all tech from the word go. I also like how detailed their coverage of some niche topics are (I can recall one very memorable swap partitioning article), the kind of depth is really great if you want to learn about something. 
PS: any comments from the 24.35% who said both? why do you need both?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2010)

Though I don't "need" both (and I've not voted for both), I do read both. Even there was a time I used to read four  PCQuest (for hands on projects), PcWorld (GamePro).

Though once in a blue moon I read PcQuest now, stopped reading PcWorld (I was even a subscriber once). Its very much un-organized and maximum articles read "for more read this URL". That is utter nonsense, if I had to read it online, why would I buy the book then.

Chip I try to read regularly. Both the magazine feels same, looks same, handles same and more importantly understands mentality of the target reader. But, I prefer Digit only, it is the reason what I'm doing today and Chip is kinda for n00bs.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 12, 2010)

+1 for LFY.

Digit is good too...

And, don't buy any mag.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 12, 2010)

I read alot of magazines so making a concrete choice isn't going to be easy. However I find that each of them come with good articles so I'm not going to side with either.



> any LFY takers here?


Yes I read LFY also however I find that 50% of the articles in LFY are way beyond my knowledge in Open Source so I seldom find myself skipping through a bit of the content.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess. If you are interested in consuming technology, then you will like to do it irrespective of the source. I'm sure that every magazine has it's strong points - and weak ones. I really like the way Chip covers events, but apart from that I find that a lot of their articles are not really driven. Nothing too exciting - or inspiring, like LFY is. PCWorld had a nice layout, but I haven't seen it in a long time. I wonder what matters most, presentation, content mix, or how editorialized the whole thing is. For me it was always the depth of the content.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2010)

Only depth would make it for uber geeks only, and u would get reduced in readers. I like digits presentation, mix of both worlds.

Chip starts from big-bang to tell how a LCD monitor works, which works for total newbies but dis-satisfies experienced ones.

To me, Good content with a super presentation. Even a good presentation can a make sh1tty contents worth reading. 
Eg. Chetan Bhagat. I hate his works but just love reading them.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 12, 2010)

Have been a citizen of Digit since the time of partition of Chip and Digit !!!!!


----------



## Evil vinni (Mar 12, 2010)

Gauravs90 said:


> ^^ so why posting?



to tell others that i don't think this question is worth discussing


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 12, 2010)

Digit is not good
Chip is not good
Google is Good!


----------



## oval_man (Mar 12, 2010)

I feel 'Digit' is very Hi-Fi,mainly for professionals,not common man friendly,

But,Chip is read my many non-professionals,who can understand some jargons,

For all basic lay man,I think 'Computer Active' will fit!


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2010)

Linux for You.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^me! I really like how they handle their letters page, and it's all tech from the word go. I also like how detailed their coverage of some niche topics are (I can recall one very memorable swap partitioning article), the kind of depth is really great if you want to learn about something.
> PS: any comments from the 24.35% who said both? why do you need both?


Yes and some discussion between readers of the magazine was awesome. The only sore point that i see in the mag is their Q/A Troubleshooting section, most of the questions revolve around multimedia codecs installation or install process of a distro. We need a more variety of problems to solve than simple ones.



Garbage said:


> +1 for LFY.


Right.



> Digit is good too...


I found last 2 editions of Digit to superlative if i compare their past articles and subjects.
*Should Raabo take the credit here?*



> And, don't buy any mag.


toh kya newstand mein khade-khade read kar lete ho tum? 



FilledVoid said:


> Yes I read LFY also however I find that 50% of the articles in LFY are way beyond my knowledge in Open Source so I seldom find myself skipping through a bit of the content.


Agreed about the depth of some articles, like A Voyage to Kernel or CodeSports. Reading it and then saying, "bachche ki jaan lega akya!!!"  Its too much for average users.
Article of Niyam Bhushan is back again 

But their website doesn't show the latest issue  ANybody got it yet?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 14, 2010)

^yep now a days they are not updating properly.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2010)

I think I will buy my first copy of Chip...But Digit is the best

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------

Digit.....


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 22, 2010)

Digit is the first magazine of my life. I brought it when I was in 4th STD.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 29, 2010)

I am still amazed how on Earth they are compressing 2 product articles in one page and calling it as review . Frankly, anyone who knows and understands English is better off reading articles anandtech, toms hardware, HARDOCP and x-bit labs.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 29, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> *
> Best Sorted FOlders: DIgit....well CHip is worst in this case i must tell u all
> my pc hanged every time i inserted the Chip DVD..coz they include all
> softwares in single (fscommand) folder which takes time 2 load icons...
> ...


*

+1

I bought Chip once or thrice. It really sucks. Digit cover's almost all the articles much earlier than Chip. And the writing style of Chip is really boring. I really fell asleep while reading their articles. DIGIT ROCKS!! I've learnt many things from Digit. Even my english got much well than before(Academic fayda ). The softwares in Chip are almost same. Digit rocks in this section also. FT is just Awesome. And the forum helped me a lot while troubleshooting many problems. And also solving my basic technical queries.

1st I thought that I would be buying both the magz. But after buying Chip I saw almost all the articles are covered in DIGIT 2/3months ago(better than CHIP). That 2/3 issue of CHIP was my first and last. DIGIT fulfills all my technical needs. Uske sath Google bhaiya or Forums to ha ihi......!!*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 29, 2010)

No tech magazine is worth your hard-earned money once you've learned to harness the power of the Internet.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> No tech magazine is worth your hard-earned money once you've learned to harness the power of the Internet.



Still you can't beat the feel of paper.  Just sitting/sleeping on your chair/bed and reading the mag in any position


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 29, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Still you can't beat the feel of paper.  Just sitting/sleeping on your chair/bed and reading the mag in any position



100% agreed. I actually enjoy reading from my old collection of Digit/Chip/PCQ magazines (from 2002 onwards) every now and then. However, nowadays there is hardly any content in these magazines that a tech-savvy guy wouldn't have already seen on the Net.

Still, paper rocks (if not the magazine itself)!


----------



## Apple Juice (Mar 29, 2010)

i prfers eb00ks  jst buyy de mags wen dey giivve @rchives


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh! yes n de chip forum sucks


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> No tech magazine is worth your hard-earned money once you've learned to harness the power of the Internet.


Linux for You.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 30, 2010)

Digit was once Chip incase people didnt know that. I have been reading this mag since 1998 or 99 when it was chip along with IT (Information technology), and then suddenly one day it was gone!!! I was like what the........few months (or more I dont remember)  Digit was launched, I though wow a new mag in technology......but then after reading I found its from the same Publisher *Jasubhai* who were earlier chip, I dont know for what reason they left the properity name Chip but I was glad the same team was back, since then I have been a regular reader of Digit, however I would also like to bring a point that if you compare the mag from 1999 from say 2009, the older version definately had more content, was more innovative in all aspects. Lately for the past 4,5 years, the content value has gone down and the same information is presented in different packages. Also when it was Chip the mag was more a computer mag, now it has turned itself towards more of a general technology media, which is OK I guess, but the idea of a dedicated Computer mag is more enticing for me. But may be the target audience is less for that demand, and hence the change..... I understand. Anyway they have come a long way and have grown the fanbase by leaps and bound. I wish they continue to provide the information with the same dedication as they were doing in the 2000sss.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 30, 2010)

^^^ Aye aye sir

BTW, I'm a bit disappointed with Digit for their Hardware reviews, especially Graphics Cards. They should do one graphics card per month, not two or theree, and give a 150 word write up of either praising or cursing the product. We want to see numbers, not colourful charts, graphs is too much to ask???


----------



## sam9s (Mar 31, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^^ Aye aye sir



What was that suppose to mean


----------



## Dreko (Apr 3, 2010)

I have read both and i have also sent both magzines some of my queries on a Product,the one who answers.....i am subscribing for that Magzine


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 4, 2010)

Dreko said:


> I have read both and i have also sent both magzines some of my queries on a Product,the one who answers.....i am subscribing for that Magzine



Chip did it first ??


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2010)

> What was that suppose to mean


This


> Digit was once Chip incase people didnt know that.



 I noe i thought u might confuse too


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 5, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> This
> 
> 
> I noe i thought u might confuse too




It was in june 2001...long time back dude..


----------



## Hitarth (May 17, 2010)

*i read both.topics which r not in digit r in chip & topics which r not in chip r in digit.be4 some years both were from same publishers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

CHIP PLUS is good


----------



## prasath_digit (May 17, 2010)

I've been reading chip for 6 years & digit for 5 years. I have to say, both are good. The big plus for digit is the fast-track issue & the community. Digit mag & this forum is always brimming with activity. Chip also has a large community, but not as much as digit. Besides digit is India's most read tech mag. I'll recommend digit for anyone any day. Digit's articles are more close to the heart & practical. While chip's articles are more tidy, beautiful & professional to look at. Chip's presentation is way way better than digit. 

Regarding the Discs, Digit has no comparision....


----------



## Techn0crat (May 30, 2010)

Digit is not PC mag now I guess.
In past two years they have changed very much.
and I am not happy with it.


----------



## prasath_digit (May 30, 2010)

Techn0crat said:


> Digit is not PC mag now I guess.
> In past two years they have changed very much.
> and I am not happy with it.



+1. I started buying both chip & digit only for info abt PCs....comp hardware, OS, S/w etc.....but in the name of 'technology' they are now covering everything. we could buy specialised mags like My Mobile, T3, Stuff India etc for info abt mobiles & gadgets.....


----------



## Garbage (May 30, 2010)

Now a days THE magazine I find worth reading is "LINUX for you".


----------



## prasath_digit (May 30, 2010)

Garbage said:


> Now a days THE magazine I find worth reading is "LINUX for you".



 Linux For You is really good.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 13, 2010)

meri bhook ek se nahin mitti jitna do utna kum hai.

though when i read digit iam lost in it , its unputdownable most of the times.

and i buy digit and rent chip.

that way i can easily feast on product reviews, double every month.

waise newsstand guy said " digit or chip saath main rakhi ho to llog digit uthate hain

chip apni cost nahin nikal  pati isleyen ill dicontinue chip from next month."

people are liking digit more evidently.

meri double dose ka kachra ho gaya


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

Garbage said:


> Now a days THE magazine I find worth reading is "LINUX for you".


And you are completely spot-on.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2011)

I wont comment which is better as a magazine but I feel chip forum is better coz its less bloated..


Digit forum will become better the moment they disable ads in sidebar


----------



## Joker (Jan 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I wont comment which is better as a magazine but I feel chip forum is better coz its less bloated..
> 
> 
> Digit forum will become better the moment they disable ads in sidebar


Digit forum rocks...just login to disable sidebar advertisements..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 20, 2011)

dnt knw abt previous issue.. but Chip has done a commendable job in its Jan issue.. worth buyin..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

both are of jasubhai group
isnt it?


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> both are of jasubhai group
> isnt it?


NO.

Digit was earlier Chip. Jasubhai were the publisher of Chip in India. Then Chip remained Chip and Jasubhai started their own Digit 8-9 years ago. Jasubhai is now 9dot9 and Chip is still Chip?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2011)

wow
that came to me as a shocker


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 22, 2011)

prefer digit over chip....but both are equally good...comes down to preference in the end...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

is skoar still out there?


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 23, 2011)

Both are good in one or other way..I even like PC world...  But no one can beat digit forum, the knowledge whatever i have about this tech world is from this forum. The folks in this forum are friendly and have been helping me since 3 years... ..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2011)

absoulutely right

We want more info on computer,softwares,gaming etc

Digit needs to reserve atleast 20 page dedicated to this stuff rather than going Android , Android , Android


----------



## mitraark (Jan 24, 2011)

TO be honest earlier [ 5-6 years ago , CHIP was better than DIGIT [ that does not necessarily imply DIGIT was Bad ] but then Chip started to focus more on gimmicky articles while Digit stuck to its regular ones. Now i would prefer digit.

ANd for Forum, Chip Forum doesn't even stand a chance against Thinkdigit forum.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 24, 2011)

Digit anyday!


----------



## Piyush (Jan 24, 2011)

post #324


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

@piyush send a mail to editor[at]thinkdigit.com asking your question


----------



## Tenida (Mar 12, 2011)

Digit rocks


----------



## Goten (Mar 15, 2011)

I subscribed to chip first but shifted to digit later...Theres my answer....but now i find both of them not so useful.

Peace~~~!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Digit is good, but it has reduced its mag size very much. Though it provides a fasttrack its a little attractive.
The mag of CHIP is better than digit. 
But in DVD content Digit is ahead of Chip.
But PCWorld is my personal choice in DVD content. Its better than CHIP and DIGIT.


----------



## R2K (Mar 20, 2011)

I never bought digit or chip.....
Once i subscribed for PCQuest for 12 months..



saswat23 said:


> Digit is good, but it has reduced its mag size very much. Though it provides a fasttrack its a little attractive.
> The mag of CHIP is better than digit.
> But in DVD content Digit is ahead of Chip.
> But PCWorld is my personal choice in DVD content. Its better than CHIP and DIGIT.



One should look for contents inside a tech mag and not for the contents inside its DVD......If u have a broadband conn. DVD contents are just worthless


----------



## reddead (Mar 20, 2011)

i find both almost equal.....
my colg library has subscriptions of both the mags


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 20, 2011)

Both are good on thier own terms. I do feel the fasttracks in Digit to be useless.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 21, 2011)

more over pcworld mag was discontinued long back I think.........


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 21, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> more over pcworld mag was discontinued long back I think.........



Yeah but it's still available in USA


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 5, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> I do feel the fasttracks in Digit to be useless.



+1. Totally agree with you there.


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> I do feel the fasttracks in Digit to be useless.


When Digit comes up with interesting topic, I find them very good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2011)

bhushanm said:
			
		

> +1. Totally agree with you there.



I found the Fast Track to Android a bit useless. Most of things written there are available in the "Manual" of the phone.


----------



## hitech_0101 (Apr 12, 2011)

Definitely digit gives more useful content in dvd than chip


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

ok, i think the chip magazine is better than digit magazine in some aspects. Gaming section is downright bad month after month in digit.Chip games reviews are much better.
Digit's DVDs are definitely better but i dont find them much useful cuse we all have net nowadays so it isn't hard to find content. Fast tracks is the best thing in digit. Although i dont find any use of ,like, half of them but many they are really good if you are interested in topic.
btw i never miss digit, i buy it every month just because it has taught me so much over the last 2 or 3 years.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

Forum : Think Digit!
Mag : I'm a fan of Chip n PCworld from childhood...


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2011)

I read both. But i like Digit more than Chip but just marginally. The best mag for me was Windows thats in Dubai. Half as thin, twice as expensive but is thrice as fun as any other mag.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

Sarath said:
			
		

> Half as thin, twice as expensive but is thrice as fun as any other mag.


 Can you post any reason? Do they give 5 DVD's full of licensed software with it?


BTW, Digit Forum is very active nowadays. Its quality also has improved. In the Mag side I am towards Digit. Although I havent read many recent Chip issues but Digit is good.


			
				 .=Pyro=. said:
			
		

> Gaming section is downright bad month after month in digit


 Agreed. Digit its a request please add a box that is for minimum requirements. Even if the game is tested in PS3 or Xbox 360, add the box if that game has got a PC version.

And make that box sticky.


----------



## Anish (Apr 28, 2011)

Digit forum rocks!!!
but recently, chip forum crashed twice(to my knowledge)


----------



## Anand_Tux (Apr 29, 2011)

Digit rocks.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 30, 2011)

hmm...now I really feel like giving chip a try but can't buy digit and chip at the same time, needa skip a month's digit, too bad digit..too BAAD!


----------



## dreatica (May 1, 2011)

I buy both and for me, both rocks in their own segment of contents.


----------



## modder (May 12, 2011)

borrow mags from friends... like them glossy pages... invest the saved money on internets

*i54.tinypic.com/4gqjo0.jpg


----------



## eagle06 (May 12, 2011)

poll in digit forums = = digit wins
poll in chip forums = = chip wins


----------



## sygeek (May 12, 2011)

^^ True...


----------

